# How much distance does a really long rod thrown with a barbell for sinker provide?



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I've got two Shakespeare Ugly Stik Bigwater Spinning Rods for the surf. I've got these rods because I am somewhere between: poor and cheap. The rods I have are:


BWS 1100 80: 8 Ft, lure size: 3/4-3 Oz.

BWS 1100 90: 9 Ft, Lure size: 1 - 4 Oz.

Both I use 3 OZ sinkers. I've really worked on my technique and with the 9Ft rod, I can hit 250 Feet. Maybe 300 Ft on a good day.



In the Chesapeake bay, I need as much distance as I can get. I see that Ugly Stik sells the following:


BWS 1100 100, 10 Ft, 1-6 OZ

BWS 1100 110, 11 Ft, 2-8 OZ

BWS 1100 120, 12 Ft, 2-12 Oz

BWS 1100 150, 15 Ft, 2-12 Oz


Now, in the extreme case, does the 15 ft thrown with 12 Oz really make sense? I'm thinking that at most getting a 11 Ft and using 5 Ozs. With that give me much more distance? What type of cast would a person use with this monster?

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ugly sticks are tuff rods but are not the best casting rods ... my opinion is to stepup to Tica's, Tsunami's, and the like ... a graphite rod will be more sensative and cast further than a fiberglass one ... they are still not top of the line but are worth the money for someone like you ... ugly sticks are great for beating around rivers and such for catfish and things of that sort but they will never be a distance rod


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

If distance is that important to you, I would suggest switching to conventional gear. I have a couple of friends who can throw a spinning rod with 6 or 8 ounces a long way, but they are the exception and not the rule. When I switched, I would guess my distance increased by at least 50%. And I would agree with surfchunker on the graphite.
Just my .02
Ken


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

what surf and cani just typed. it all depends on the fish casting distance you require. IF ultimate major fishing distance is required, it'll mostly be in the rod and throwing the optimum payload that rod likes. as to the reel, most surf spinning reels will not give max distance and special spinners that range from $100 and up are absolutely mandatory - just check out what the guys are using to fish mexi roosters, where 100 yards can easily be a very short cast. and then there's casting form/technique, which will help no matter what yer rod/reel. i only use conventional revolving spool reels, and i can get some serious fishing distance for lures or bait, but convench ain't for everyone, nor for all fishing venues, whereas spinning is far and away just plain easier and with the right reel and rod and line and payload hitting over 400' isn't all that hard. much to consider and for the most part you'll get what you pay for ... good luck!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Surfchunker is right.

Look at the Okuma, Tica and Tsunami rods. You do not need to spend a few hundred dollars on a rod to catch fish. Just remember not all fish are 150 yards from the shore.

DD has Tsunami on sale.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Go to the dark side young man.....*conventional...* 

There is sound reason in what Surfchunker and Caniac both said. Graphite, and then conventional. The real distance throwers use conventional, but please note, there are exceptions.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

you want max distance with those outfits? heres what you should do. get a 300yd spool of 10lb braid, load one of those spinners up with it, add a 30-40lb mono shockleader, and let her rip. total cost 25-45 dollars depending on the brand of braid you choose. good luck and go get'em


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Uglysticks dont have the backbone to throw that stuff. Get a better quality rod like suggested.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I also use a 9ft ugly stick and have lob casted up to 8 and bait. With a little more force and a 3 or 4 oz I can cast decent. It is definitely not a great caster but works for me. I also have a 7ft lighter rod that with a 2oz I can outcast the 9ft. But I put some heat to the 7ft rod.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I have multiple graphite Ugly Stik Custom rods. In fact, my main surf rod is an Ugly Stik Custom 10' that my cousin (who builds rods) thought was a custom-built rod until he read the label. It says 'graphite' right on it. I put a Pflueger Supreme XT on it and it'll sling a 1.5 oz. Glass Minnow just as far as a 1023 or St. Croix Triumph 10' rod. My wife's trout rod is also a light 7' Ugly Stik Custom graphite rod.

There are graphite Ugly Stiks, but the ones at WalMart are not. The 'Custom' line was a whole 'nother animal. They've now reduced it down to only boat rods.

Having said that, don't buy any more of those 'Big Water' Ugly Stiks. They're heavy and they don't cast well. Look at some of the rods suggested earlier in the thread and the suggestion to go conventional is a good one, too.


----------

